# The Lionel 1033 Transformer Instruction Sheet



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)




----------



## dennytodd2 (Oct 8, 2021)

T-Man said:


> View attachment 575610
> 
> 
> View attachment 575611
> ...


----------



## dennytodd2 (Oct 8, 2021)

Now that brings back memories of my childhood.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

T man, more work for you, but you should really have a sticky and add all the manuals your uploading. That way anyone years down the line can easily acess them. You can be the olsans of the MTF. This stuff is great information. And cool to boot. Just an idea.


----------

